# Speaking of things that explode...



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow...

http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/03/mysterious-hog-farm-explosions-stump-scientists.ars



> Mysterious hog farm explosions stump scientists
> A strange new growth has emerged from the manure pits of midwestern hog farms. The results are literally explosive.
> 
> Since 2009, six farms have blown up after methane trapped in an unidentified, pit-topping foam caught a spark. In the afflicted region, the foam is found in roughly 1 in 4 hog farms.
> ...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 14, 2012)

While I feel bad for the affected farmers, the idea of exploding pigs just somehow makes me giggle.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh ****, er oh CRAP


----------



## Carol (Mar 14, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> While I feel bad for the affected farmers, the idea of exploding pigs just somehow makes me giggle.



Oh hell..the idea of exploding pig manure has me busting out laughing!!!!  (glad my office door is closed....)


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 14, 2012)

That had to be 1,500 very surprised hogs; becoming almost instantaneous bacon and chops.

My guess, comets seeding the area are the source of the new unidentified materal. lol

It reallys sounds like they are on to a gold mine. Just think of all the uses of gas for farm machinery and heating. They just need to learn how to control it. And of course, the cloths pin manufacturers would be estatic at the new sales.

I heard this on the TV news this morning and had to sit down for a while until I could control myself again.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 14, 2012)

See? The Muslims were right all along. Pigs are baddddd.....

You just *know* that there are muslim-extremists out there who are trying to figure out how to weaponize exploding pig poop without violating their laws...


----------



## Gemini (Mar 14, 2012)

Forget nitrous or water/methanol injection. I need to figure out to get this in my Mustang engine. 11 seconds or bust! :ultracool


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 14, 2012)

Gemini said:


> Forget nitrous or water/methanol injection. I need to figure out to get this in my Mustang engine. 11 seconds or bust! :ultracool



As a GM engine fan, I am required by HotRod law to point out that pig poop is already an integral part of all Mustangs.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 14, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> As a GM engine fan, I am required by HotRod law to point out that pig poop is already an integral part of all Mustangs.


ROTFLMAO! I always hear stuff like that from behind me. :bangahead:






Okay...How 'bout this. In my eyes, all ponies are created equal. Well, okay...maybe not MOPAR.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 14, 2012)

Gemini said:


> ROTFLMAO! I always hear stuff like that from behind me. :bangahead:



Piffle. You're contemplating adding exploding pig poop in your quest for 11's. I'm in the 10's with an air conditioned, tunes blasting, street legal setup. Pwned. 

And of course: :s459:

Harrashment aside, in reality there's good from all brands. If someone wanted to give them to me, I'd take a '70 Mach 1, a '70 'Cuda, a '69 Camaro SS/RS, '70 Chevelle SS, a '69 Charger, a Superbird, and a '72 Vette. None of them stock.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 14, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Piffle. You're contemplating adding exploding pig poop in your quest for 11's. I'm in the 10's with an air conditioned, tunes blasting, street legal setup. Pwned.
> 
> And of course: :s459:
> 
> Harrashment aside, in reality there's good from all brands. If someone wanted to give them to me, I'd take a '70 Mach 1, a '70 'Cuda, a '69 Camaro SS/RS, '70 Chevelle SS, a '69 Charger, a Superbird, and a '72 Vette. None of them stock.



I had 2 '69 Chargers.  The one with the 440 was fast, the 318 most definitely not.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 15, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Piffle. You're contemplating adding exploding pig poop in your quest for 11's. I'm in the 10's with an air conditioned, tunes blasting, street legal setup. Pwned.



Not here you're not. We run a 5000' DA. Nothing gets into the 10's without extreme modding. I'll make MILLIONS refining exploding poop!  Mwahahaha! 



Dirty Dog said:


> And of course: :s459:
> 
> Harrashment aside, in reality there's good from all brands. If someone wanted to give them to me, I'd take a '70 Mach 1, a '70 'Cuda, a '69 Camaro SS/RS, '70 Chevelle SS, a '69 Charger, a Superbird, and a '72 Vette. None of them stock.


All good selections and I agree. A '71 Challenger is always welcome at my stable. I'm just starting the resto on a '68 Camaro and finishing up a '68 Mustang.



Bill Mattocks said:


> I had 2 '69 Chargers.  The one with the 440 was fast, the 318 most definitely not.


Back in my "Street Warrior" days, my first loss came from a 440 Charger. That's when I learned size does matter. I still shudder when I think of that beating...if I only had me some pig poop.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 15, 2012)

Gemini said:


> Back in my "Street Warrior" days, my first loss came from a 440 Charger. That's when I learned size does matter. I still shudder when I think of that beating...if I only had me some pig poop.



I bought mine (the one with the 440) for $500 out of a junkyard in National City, CA.  It was half-buried in the dirt.  All rusted out, several colors of paint, vinyl roof had been stripped off.  The gas tank had a leak in it, so you could only fill it up half-way or it would leak back out.  The interior had been gutted for racing, almost nothing left under the dashboard, no radio, no heater, etc.  No exhaust; at all.  Open manifolds.  Drove it back to base, sealed up a leak in one valve cover with a new gasket, and flogged that thing up and down the PCH for a year before I got sent overseas.  It was fast like stink, on street tires and rims.  I sold it for what I paid for it (sob!) when I was sent to Okinawa.  When I got back, I found out the guy I sold it to had stripped it for parts. He thanked me; said the rear end was a Dana 60 and netted him three times the price of the car, the rest was similar.  I had a serious sad.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 15, 2012)

Very sad. I go to car shows often and Chargers are very rare. 

Of all the ponies I've had over the years, my '68 Camaro story is similarly sad. I broke down on the side of the road and a towing company picked it up and wanted $200 to get it out of storage. I told them to pound salt, I only paid $300 for it. Who knew...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 15, 2012)

Gemini said:


> Not here you're not. We run a 5000' DA. Nothing gets into the 10's without extreme modding. I'll make MILLIONS refining exploding poop!  Mwahahaha!



Um... I'm in Colorado. The local track is at 4700 feet. Bandimere is 5700.

Will your poop-popper engine come with a gas mask?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> As a GM engine fan, I am required by HotRod law to point out that pig poop is already an integral part of all Mustangs.



Not Horse poop?  My day is ruined!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 15, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Um... I'm in Colorado. The local track is at 4700 feet. Bandimere is 5700.
> 
> Will your poop-popper engine come with a gas mask?



Is Bandimere still open?  Wow!  I remember when they had bracket racing up there on Friday nights; they had a local 'Run Tuff' division, mostly guys I knew in high school.  14's were considered fast, 13's and 12's meant you had some serious money in your ride.  I drove a Vega, so I was a spectator.  I used to work at the Texaco on I-70 and Colfax near the Holiday Inn and Old Golden Road; you could hear the engines from Bandimere on a hot summer night.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 15, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Is Bandimere still open?  Wow!  I remember when they had bracket racing up there on Friday nights; they had a local 'Run Tuff' division, mostly guys I knew in high school.  14's were considered fast, 13's and 12's meant you had some serious money in your ride.  I drove a Vega, so I was a spectator.  I used to work at the Texaco on I-70 and Colfax near the Holiday Inn and Old Golden Road; you could hear the engines from Bandimere on a hot summer night.



Oh yeah. They still have the Mile High Nationals too. 
The local track does bracket racing every friday night during the summer. $10 entry. Your vaga could have been competitive in that, since consistency, not quickness, is most importat for bracket racing.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 15, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Oh yeah. They still have the Mile High Nationals too.
> The local track does bracket racing every friday night during the summer. $10 entry. Your vaga could have been competitive in that, since consistency, not quickness, is most importat for bracket racing.



Sure, assuming it ever crossed the finish line!


----------



## Gemini (Mar 15, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm in the 10's with air conditioned, tunes blasting, street legal. Pwned


In Colorado? Ahem..:BSmeter:Ahem. Not to say it's not possible, but most definitely not probable.  'Course I could be wrong. I'm sure making a claim like that you have the slip to back it up. 


Dirty Dog said:


> Will your poop-popper engine come with a gas mask?


Lol. It shouldn't have to as long as you're moving. Regardless, it can't smell any worse than what you're trying to shovel out. Lol.


----------



## granfire (Mar 15, 2012)

Gemini said:


> In Colorado? Ahem..:BSmeter:Ahem. Not to say it's not possible, but most definitely not probable.  'Course I could be wrong. I'm sure making a claim like that you have the slip to back it up.  Lol. It shouldn't have to as long as you're moving. Regardless, it can't smell any worse than what you're trying to shovel out. Lol.



Should that not be 'Pig *****' meter?

Somewhere 'pigs in Space' or 'When pigs fly' springs to mind....


(put poop in vat, extract methane, produce juice, erm, electricity, problem solved...plus a few barrels of oil saved...Implement in Wisconsin, too, where cow poop starts to form methane pockets in the ground, I have been told. Watch for the FDA and USDA support the consumption of more meat in the future)


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 15, 2012)

Gemini said:


> In Colorado? Ahem..:BSmeter:Ahem. Not to say it's not possible, but most definitely not probable.  'Course I could be wrong. I'm sure making a claim like that you have the slip to back it up.  Lol. It shouldn't have to as long as you're moving. Regardless, it can't smell any worse than what you're trying to shovel out. Lol.



Well, BFG drag radials are street legal... and I did put in some race gas and make some _slight_ adjustments to the boost retard. But that's still street legal.


----------

